# 1930s shelby airflow ebay



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## MrAustralia (Mar 6, 2017)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 6, 2017)

Rather have mine,thank you!



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jdbryant (Mar 6, 2017)

I believe that is Jerry's from Chestnut Hollow. Killer  bike but will take big money to win.


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 6, 2017)

It IS my buddy,Jerry Peters from Chestnut Hollow's bike. Great bike,would be inneresting to see what lays beneath the blue housepaint. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-SHELB...798839?hash=item3adc1a1077:g:kwgAAOSwSlBYvZbp


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 7, 2017)

Lot of potential, but I would ask if the defender is covering up the cutout for what was originally a "mouse" light.
Chris


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 7, 2017)

From the many paint chips, it appears there is nothing interesting under the house paint. I asked Jerry what he thought and he basically agreed. Without any original paint, I think you're close to being at a parts total worth already. And reserve not  yet met. I love these stainless tank bikes and I'd love to own these parts...
Chad


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 16, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Rather have mine,thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




Dudes, I hear ya and I gots two!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 16, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> Dudes, I hear ya and I gots two!
> View attachment 436887




I heard you talking about moving soon in another post. If you need to lighten your load on any of those bikes let me know!!


----------

